# Liquid Swat!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's up and running!
No frills. No text. But you can buy your Liquid Swat.

www.liquid-swat.com

New drop down fragrance menu! Yay!

And introducing Liquid Swat SG - Swamp Grade.
No pretty scents, no nothing but mosquito fighting power!

Coming this weekend, a coupon code for our flooded out friends.
Oh.. the mosquitos they will have!

And I will be improving the website over time, but right now it is just a platform that is easier to use than the old site.. I think.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for creating this. I've been using this liquid swat for some time now and discovered it stops the swarm of nats from bothering me.  

Now if only you could create something for these "biting" flies....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...06-help-chickenista-im-being-eaten-alive.html

I keep forgetting that we have a lot of new folks. (long couple of weeks, beg pardon)

Liquid Swat is an all natural, and pleasant, insect repellent that actually works.
You can read all about it on the thread linked above.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

*Coupon Code!*

If you are in the areas that were flooded so horribly and you need some Liquid Swat, please use coupon code - flood - and get the Swamp Grade for $4 off.
I can't do much to help, but I can do this.

good through July 9th


----------



## SouthernComfort (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for getting the two bottles (one two ounce lavender and one four ounce blue basil) to me so quickly (to Mineral Springs, NC 28108.). I got it early last week and have used it a few times and IT DOES WORK! I've lurked here for a couple of years and a couple weeks ago I read about your product on this forum and decided to order it. Glad I did.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am so very glad that you are pleased!
I love what I do and I love making folks happy!
And thank you for taking the time to say something nice.
I really appreciate it.
Most of the time I bottle it up, label and box it and it is just gone...
I never get to hear about what happens after that.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm wondering if you have any in a spray bottle that can be sprayed *upside down...* Do You?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That would be a pressurized can type dispenser and I don't.
Sales have been too abysmal to afford to try new things.
Maybe next year because that would be cool.


----------

